# Just a question



## Guest (Dec 18, 2001)

I have been daignosed with IBS just recently but have had problems since I was in high school. My question is does anyone else have bladder problems too? I feel like I always have to urinate. SOmetimes I have to go every 15 minutes. And something always comes out; it is like my kidneys work overtime. I have tried cutting back on liquids but I still have to go all the time. My doctor thinks it is stress. It is just really embarresing sometimes becuase I am always going to the bathroom either for D or to urinate. Does anyone feel this way or have suggestions to help? It would mean alot to me to know someone else has the same problem. Thanks.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think this problem is common among IBS sufferers. I certainly get it. I don't really know what to do about it though to be honest.Cutting down on drinking doesn't work for me either!Its normally somethingi associate with having a D attack though.Since starting hypnotherapy it has helped me a bit.


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

i think this problem is common in IBS sufferers because our stomachs our often bloated. and that increases pressure on the bladder. i too get that feeling. but i drink more than a fair amount of liquids(i'm in college, lol).


----------

